# Geco



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ho un geco in bagno
Come lo mando fuori? Non gli voglio fare del male


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2022)

Foglio di carta sotto e bicchiere, se il geco è piccolo.
Lo intrappoli e lo porti fuori.
Oppure col tempo va via da solo.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho un geco in bagno
> Come lo mando fuori? Non gli voglio fare del male


Non fa male , mangia insetti e basta che abbassi la temperatura della stanza e va via da solo.


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Foglio di carta sotto e bicchiere, se il geco è piccolo.
> Lo intrappoli e lo porti fuori.
> Oppure col tempo va via da solo.


È sul soffitto 




oriente70 ha detto:


> Non fa male , mangia insetti e basta che abbassi la temperatura della stanza e va via da solo.


Lo so che non fa male, pare anche che porti fortuna… però ho tenuto la porta chiusa e la finestra aperta tutta la notte ma è sempre lì


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È sul soffitto
> 
> 
> 
> Lo so che non fa male, pare anche che porti fortuna… però ho tenuto la porta chiusa e la finestra aperta tutta la notte ma è sempre lì


Penso che sia più calda la stanza che fuori .. devi abbassare la temperatura della stanza  è un animale a sangue freddo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Di solito se ti avvicini scappano, devi andare sulla scala ed infastidirlo


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Penso che sia più calda la stanza che fuori .. devi abbassare la temperatura della stanza  è un animale a sangue freddo


Come la abbasso la temperatura della stanza? I riscaldamenti sono spenti


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Di solito se ti avvicini scappano, devi andare sulla scala ed infastidirlo


Per ora sta lì 
Ho chiuso la porta è aperto la finestra 
Che poi ho da capire come abbia fatto ad entrare 
Che abbiamo le zanzariere


----------



## Vera (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho un geco in bagno
> Come lo mando fuori? Non gli voglio fare del male


Al mare ne entra sempre qualcuno. Hanno più paura loro di noi. In ogni caso con la naftalina vanno subito verso la via di uscita. In mancanza va bene anche dell'aglio o del caffè.


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Al mare ne entra sempre qualcuno. Hanno più paura loro di noi. In ogni caso con la naftalina vanno subito verso la via di uscita. In mancanza va bene anche dell'aglio o del caffè.


non li sopporto quindi se capitano e ne sono capitati mi dedico alla caccia grossa


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non li sopporto quindi se capitano e ne sono capitati mi dedico alla caccia grossa


nooooo....ma sono dolcissimi...io li adoro...poi sono una specie protetta...


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

mi fanno schifo quindi caput



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> nooooo....ma sono dolcissimi...io li adoro...poi sono una specie protetta...


l'ultimo questa estate al mare , era panciuto  un altro l'ho bloccato chiudendo la finestra della stanza in più



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> nooooo....ma sono dolcissimi...io li adoro...poi sono una specie protetta...


so più dolce io , provare per credere


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2022)

Se ne andrà quando farà più caldo fuori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> so più dolce io , provare per credere


io li prendo tranquillamente in mano....mai fatto schifo...e non sei più dolce visto che li uccidi


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

sei come mio figlio che li prendeva in mano  , io prendo altro , mi fanno schifo e non solo loro , lucertole e serpenti , meno ragni e vespe ,


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei come mio figlio che li prendeva in mano  , io prendo altro , mi fanno schifo e non solo loro , lucertole e serpenti , meno ragni e vespe ,


ecco i ragni quelli con le zampe lunghe non li tollero...dalle vespe sto alla larga per paura di essere punta...ma non riesco ad uccidere gli insetti e gli animali in generale...pensa che se trovo le lumache lungo strade dove possono essere schiacciate le sposto....


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ecco i ragni quelli con le zampe lunghe non li tollero...dalle vespe sto alla larga per paura di essere punta...ma non riesco ad uccidere gli insetti e gli animali in generale...pensa che se trovo le lumache lungo strade dove possono essere schiacciate le sposto....


le lumache le mangio fatte alla romana , come le facevano bene mia madre e mia suocera.
Non ho mai sopportato gli animali in casa  , li vedo se posso non li tocco  non perchè  mi fanno schifo solo ho avuto esperienze da bambino non proprio belle


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per ora sta lì
> Ho chiuso la porta è aperto la finestra
> Che poi ho da capire come abbia fatto ad entrare
> Che abbiamo le zanzariere


di giorno non va in giro e la sera fa freddo per cui non esce. Ha trovato il posto giusto per passare l'inverno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> le lumache le mangio fatte alla romana , come le facevano bene mia madre e mia suocera.
> Non ho mai sopportato gli animali in casa  , li vedo se posso non li tocco  non perchè  mi fanno schifo solo ho avuto esperienze da bambino non proprio belle


a me gli animali tranquillizzano...mi piacciono tutti...in casa senza cane sto male...mio marito ha già detto che quando non ci sarà più quello che ho ora non ne vorrà più...non gli rispondo neppure...troverò per caso per strada un trovatello a cui non potremo dire di no...


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me gli animali tranquillizzano...mi piacciono tutti...in casa senza cane sto male...mio marito ha già detto che quando non ci sarà più quello che ho ora non ne vorrà più...non gli rispondo neppure...troverò per caso per strada un trovatello a cui non potremo dire di no...


di che taglia eh ? Mio fratello ce l'aveva piccolo ha campato 19 anni , all'ultimo ti faceva per come era ridotto


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> di che taglia eh ? Mio fratello ce l'aveva piccolo ha campato 19 anni , all'ultimo ti faceva per come era ridotto


non è di razza...è circa 20 kg....è vivacissimo...sai che quando vede che sto male mi si appiccica addosso...pensa che se ne accorge prima lui delle persone che mi circondano...me ne combina di tutti i colori ma lo adoro...guai a chi me lo tocca...


----------



## ologramma (26 Ottobre 2022)

sono molto affettuosi  ti do ragione


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei come mio figlio che li prendeva in mano  , io prendo altro , mi fanno schifo e non solo loro , lucertole e serpenti , meno ragni e vespe ,


Noooo i ragni nooo!!! Sono aracnofobica!!!!


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> non è di razza...è circa 20 kg....è vivacissimo...sai che quando vede che sto male mi si appiccica addosso...pensa che se ne accorge prima lui delle persone che mi circondano...me ne combina di tutti i colori ma lo adoro...guai a chi me lo tocca...


Lo avvertono subito.  Io se non sto bene e sono sul divano o letto arrivano i miei micetti e si mettono subito vicino.. ma proprio attaccati. Cercano di confortarmi.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Lo avvertono subito.  Io se non sto bene e sono sul divano o letto arrivano i miei micetti e si mettono subito vicino.. ma proprio attaccati. Cercano di confortarmi.


lui in genere è un carrarmato...in quei momenti invece diventa dolce dolce...cambia atteggiamento....stessa cosa succede con le bimbe...l'unico che non considera è mio marito...c'è un rapporto stranissimo tra loro


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> lui in genere è un carrarmato...in quei momenti invece diventa dolce dolce...cambia atteggiamento....stessa cosa succede con le bimbe...l'unico che non considera è mio marito...c'è un rapporto stranissimo tra loro


Ma lo rispetta e ne ha timore? Perché di solito il capofamiglia dai cani viene visto come capobranco. Voi per lui siete da proteggere


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma lo rispetta e ne ha timore? Perché di solito il capofamiglia dai cani viene visto come capobranco. Voi per lui siete da proteggere


penso che ne abbia timore...e questa cosa a me dà fastidio...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> penso che ne abbia timore...e questa cosa a me dà fastidio...


Perché ti dà fastidio? Tuo marito è freddo con lui?  Se no è normale , è nella natura dei cani ... se sono in gruppo (purtroppo capita anche se vedi randagi in strada), vedi che hanno sempre un capobranco che rispettano.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Perché ti dà fastidio? Tuo marito è freddo con lui?  Se no è normale , è nella natura dei cani ... se sono in gruppo (purtroppo capita anche se vedi randagi in strada), vedi che hanno sempre un capobranco che rispettano.


Perché mio marito è dispettoso con lui...non lo so...il cane lo cerca spesso per giocare, mio marito è più materiale del cane ...va a finire che in genere mi vedo arrivare il cane a corsa che si viene a rifugiare dietro di me...passa un pò di tempo e lo rivà a cercare...bo...non li capisco...


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché mio marito è dispettoso con lui...non lo so...il cane lo cerca spesso per giocare, mio marito è più materiale del cane ...va a finire che in genere mi vedo arrivare il cane a corsa che si viene a rifugiare dietro di me...passa un pò di tempo e lo rivà a cercare...bo...non li capisco...


Al cane piace il gioco materiale ma allo stesso tempo teme tuo marito, lo rispetta. E' giusto così, che abbia una figura forte di riferimento, serve anche al cane la distinzione di ruoli.


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Al cane piace il gioco materiale ma allo stesso tempo teme tuo marito, lo rispetta. E' giusto così, che abbia una figura forte di riferimento, serve anche al cane la distinzione di ruoli.


sarà...l'ultima volta che è arrivato il cane rincorso da mio marito avevo un mestolo in mano e si è beccato una mestolata mio marito


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

Se n’è andato sto geko alla fine o no?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> È sul soffitto
> 
> 
> 
> Lo so che non fa male, pare anche che porti fortuna… però ho tenuto la porta chiusa e la finestra aperta tutta la notte ma è sempre lì


Prendi una scala e con una scatola per scarpe, sali e lo blocchi in area scatola, poi ci passi sopra un volantino del supermercato o simile, non un solo foglio, qualcosa di un poco più spesso. Appena fai scendere la scatola di poco aggiungi sopra al volantino un tassello di legno, o qualsiasi altra cosa sia pesante ma liscia (eventualmente anche lo stesso coperchio della scatola delle scarpe va bene, che posizionerai ribaltato). Scendi velocemente e lo porti fuori.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Ottobre 2022)

Fritti non sono male.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Noi ne avevamo uno in ufficio l’altro giorno… sono carinissimi. Lo abbiamo fatto uscire con la paletta perché c’era chi aveva paura.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fritti non sono male.


No dai povero


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque il geco è sparito
Come sia entrato e come sia uscito è un mistero


----------



## CIRCE74 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il geco è sparito
> Come sia entrato e come sia uscito è un mistero


Ovvia....e anche questa è andata


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il geco è sparito
> Come sia entrato e come sia uscito è un mistero


Io controllerei la casa non  si sa  mai potresti ritrovartelo  la mattina sul cuscino


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io controllerei la casa non  si sa  mai potresti ritrovartelo  la mattina sul cuscino


----------



## oriente70 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Almeno guarda nelle zona più calda di casa .


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il geco è sparito
> Come sia entrato e come sia uscito è un mistero


È nascosto in un posto buio


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È nascosto in un posto buio


Si infatti è riapparso


----------



## Angie17 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si infatti è riapparso


Omi vuoi che ti mando i miei gatti??  


Quando per sbaglio ne entra qualcuno mi fa pena il poveretto  appena si rende conto di essere la vittima predestinata di una caccia grossa ordita da 4 grossi felini ..  quindi mi tocca pure salvare il malcapitato e restituirlo ad un ambiente più consono... e mi tocca anche subirmi i musi lunghi dei miei felini, dato che sono colpevole di aver rovinato loro tutto il divertimento ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si infatti è riapparso


Ormai fa parte della famiglia. 
Io questa estate avevo una mantide religiosa


----------



## omicron (26 Ottobre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Omi vuoi che ti mando i miei gatti??
> 
> 
> Quando per sbaglio ne entra qualcuno mi fa pena il poveretto  appena si rende conto di essere la vittima predestinata di una caccia grossa ordita da 4 grossi felini ..  quindi mi tocca pure salvare il malcapitato e restituirlo ad un ambiente più consono... e mi tocca anche subirmi i musi lunghi dei miei felini, dato che sono colpevole di aver rovinato loro tutto il divertimento ..


È sul soffitto


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

@omicron devi dargli un nome ormai fa parte di voi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> @omicron devi dargli un nome ormai fa parte di voi.


È il nuovo cucciolo della famiglia...


----------



## feather (27 Ottobre 2022)

Io ne ho diversi in casa, scagazzano un po' in giro, altrimenti non danno alcun fastidio. Pensa che è uno dei pochissimi rettili capaci di emettere suoni. Li studiano anche per capire come funzionano le loro zampe, se ricordo bene riescono ad aderire perfino al teflon delle padelle antiaderenti!
E poi ti guardano con questi occhietti neri.. come si fa a volergli male?


----------



## Foglia (27 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prendi una scala e con una scatola per scarpe, sali e lo blocchi in area scatola, poi ci passi sopra un volantino del supermercato o simile, non un solo foglio, qualcosa di un poco più spesso. Appena fai scendere la scatola di poco aggiungi sopra al volantino un tassello di legno, o qualsiasi altra cosa sia pesante ma liscia (eventualmente anche lo stesso coperchio della scatola delle scarpe va bene, che posizionerai ribaltato). Scendi velocemente e lo porti fuori.


Cacchio però, e tu avresti la pretesa che quello la veda prendere la scala, salire sulla scala, e resti esattamente lì, a farsi inscatolare? 
L'unica secondo me è infastidirlo con tipo una scopa (senza colpirlo) e direzionarlo fuori, oppure  (se non ci si riesce) per terra, e catturarlo con delicatezza. Tanto è un gechino, mica una vipera....  A volte mi succede con le cugine lucertole, non è sempre facile perché quando si infrattano sotto il divano, o dietro un mobile, il mio timore è che non riuscendo a uscire di casa muoiano.  All'esterno, dove ho qualche vaso, la mia attività quotidiana comprende il giro lucertola, per evitare che qualche malcapitata ci entri e poi non riesca a uscirne. Soprattutto succede con le piccolette. Sono bellissime


----------



## patroclo (27 Ottobre 2022)

feather ha detto:


> Io ne ho diversi in casa, scagazzano un po' in giro, altrimenti non danno alcun fastidio. Pensa che è uno dei pochissimi rettili capaci di emettere suoni. Li studiano anche per capire come funzionano le loro zampe, se ricordo bene riescono ad aderire perfino al teflon delle padelle antiaderenti!
> E poi ti guardano con questi occhietti neri.. come si fa a volergli male?


Ne ho preso uno in mano dopo che è rimasto intrappolato nel lavandino in cerca di avanzi, era piccolino e prima di scappare è stato un po' sul mio polpastrello, sentire le ventose è stato particolarissimo


----------



## Marjanna (27 Ottobre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cacchio però, e tu avresti la pretesa che quello la veda prendere la scala, salire sulla scala, e resti esattamente lì, a farsi inscatolare?
> L'unica secondo me è infastidirlo con tipo una scopa (senza colpirlo) e direzionarlo fuori, oppure  (se non ci si riesce) per terra, e catturarlo con delicatezza. Tanto è un gechino, mica una vipera....  A volte mi succede con le cugine lucertole, non è sempre facile perché quando si infrattano sotto il divano, o dietro un mobile, il mio timore è che non riuscendo a uscire di casa muoiano. All'esterno, dove ho qualche vaso, la mia attività quotidiana comprende il giro lucertola, per evitare che qualche malcapitata ci entri e poi non riesca a uscirne. Soprattutto succede con le piccolette. Sono bellissime


 
In effetti non posso darti torto, è quanto mi è venuto in mente sul momento.









						4 Modi per Catturare un Geco - wikiHow
					

I gechi si nascondono spesso all'interno delle crepe delle abitazioni e trovano facilmente delle fessure per entrare in casa infastidendo le persone che vi abitano. Anche quelli da compagnia si muovono velocemente e possono scappare via...




					www.wikihow.it


----------



## Lara3 (29 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ho un geco in bagno
> Come lo mando fuori? Non gli voglio fare del male


Chiama un maschio (meglio un buttafuori)… che non sia un geco anche lui.


----------



## perplesso (29 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque il geco è sparito
> Come sia entrato e come sia uscito è un mistero


sarà passato da un pertugio che non sai di avere nel muro.  oppure ha aspettato che aprissi una finestra


----------

